# how do I declare bankruptcy from uk for debt in ireland



## reena400 (22 Mar 2014)

My family and I returned to the uk last summer leaving behind a lot of debt and to include a mortgage. We have had a number of offers on our house but as yet the banks refuse to aggree a settlement they are asking for proof of address etc and understandable we are reluctant to oblige we have now hit stalemate we cant pay the debt and are considering bankruptcy help what do we do


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Mar 2014)

You should take advice from an insolvency practitioner in the UK. 

With the limited information you provide, it sounds as if bankruptcy is the ideal solution for you. 

If, however, the threat of going bankrupt is a credible threat, the Irish creditors might do a deal which could allow you go bankrupt.

I see no disadvantage in giving them your UK address.  They will know it anyway when you go bankrupt.

Brendan


----------



## Bronte (24 Mar 2014)

I think you should supply the UK address as it is likely the bank will then take you seriously, and probably you won't need to go bankrupty.  Agree to an orderly sale ie cooperate, in return for a debt writedown - *in writing*


----------



## IB2013 (24 Mar 2014)

Hi there, as Brendan said you will need advice from a UK insolvency practitioner to ensure you take the correct steps. I myself moved to Scotland in 2013 for the purpose of applying for bankruptcy under the Scottish system. One of the steps in the process was to inform all creditors of my new address prior to applying for bankruptcy. As I understand it, you will also need to do this if applying to be declared bankrupt under the system in England/ Wales. 
I hope everything works out for you and can only say that the relief of not being chased/ harassed/ bullied by the banks is a relief that no words can ever describe.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Steve Thatcher (27 Mar 2014)

Hi You will be able to find out all you need from the various threads that I have posted up on this section.

There is a major sticky and lots of single threads as well which explain how to do it.

Steve Thatcher
www.helpwithdebtuk.com


----------

